# Review: Motobecane Fantom Cross Team Ti



## Ebray333 (Sep 11, 2021)

Hello I'm hoping you can help me I don't know if you still have this bike but I have one Motobecan phantom titanium I lost the front through axle I'm trying to replace it I've contacted bikes direct I believe it's a 15x130 is the information they gave me but they don't know the thread pitch I'm trying to figure it out so I can replace it and I've been looking everywhere it's been a six seven months I've been looking for it I was hoping you could help me you can reply to this or directly to my email which is 
[email protected]
Thank you


----------

